# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Κρήτη > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ηρακλείου >  HSWN-139

## avher

Μηπως μπορώ να έχω περισσότερες πληροφορίες για τον κόμβο αυτό?
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## dkounal

> Μηπως μπορώ να έχω περισσότερες πληροφορίες για τον κόμβο αυτό?
> Ευχαριστώ


http://wireless.uoc.gr

----------

